# Any woman with huge wrists and ankles?



## themaryjo (Nov 16, 2017)

Tried to buy a nice bracelet today. Unfortunately, as usual, my wrists, at 8.5in, kept me from buying them since they would never come close to fitting.

Does anyone else have the same problem?


----------



## Tracyarts (Nov 16, 2017)

Bracelets are hit and miss with me. My wrists are 7.5". But I have prominent wrist bones, so I like my bracelets to be a little loose so as to not rub them uncomfortably. Most one size bracelets won't fit. I have pretty good luck with Lane Bryant and Torrid bracelets. Torrid sells some in size 1/2 and 3/4. The 3/4 are always plenty big for me, but the 1/2 not so much.


----------



## themaryjo (Nov 16, 2017)

Tracyarts said:


> Bracelets are hit and miss with me. My wrists are 7.5". But I have prominent wrist bones, so I like my bracelets to be a little loose so as to not rub them uncomfortably. Most one size bracelets won't fit. I have pretty good luck with Lane Bryant and Torrid bracelets. Torrid sells some in size 1/2 and 3/4. The 3/4 are always plenty big for me, but the 1/2 not so much.



Exactly. Also, though I'm "only" 5'10, 8.5in wrists are still pretty large..


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD (Nov 16, 2017)

I have tiny wrists for my size,and its one issue I dont have surprisingly.


----------



## Tracii (Nov 17, 2017)

Same here Megan.
I buy some at Catherin's or Lane Bryant. The regular stores that carry them they tend to be too small.
I have some bracelets that are stretchy so that is an option too.


----------



## themaryjo (Nov 18, 2017)

BBW MeganLynn44DD said:


> I have tiny wrists for my size,and its one issue I dont have surprisingly.



I think it has a lot more to do with build though.


----------



## plushkitty (Nov 18, 2017)

I don't like jewelry on my hands- bracelets or rings- and part of that is because my wrists and fingers are too big for most of them. Even at my thinnest I had trouble finding bracelets and rings that fit, I am large and sturdy! Now it's nearly impossible to find hand jewelry that fits. I prefer to paint my nails, a bottle of nail polish costs less than your average ring or bracelet and will always fit!


----------



## agouderia (Nov 22, 2017)

I'm with Megan - I have absurdly small hands and wrists for my size and stature. Like I wear size 10/10.5 US/ 7 UK in shoes - but S in gloves.

Yet I don't like wearing rings - mainly because I travel so much, have to carry stuff. And I find that really uncomfortable. Also, the hands are so small in proportion, that many rings that otherwise fit my style don't look good. 

But this is one of these issues where you really have to work with what you've got, since changing it is impossible.


----------



## loopytheone (Nov 23, 2017)

I always think of my wrists as being pretty big for my size, though they are only 6.5-7 inches. That being said, I'm only 5'2 so maybe that is big for my height? I don't know a lot about wrist size, but I know my ring size is pretty big. I don't generally wear jewelry though.


----------



## Tracii (Jan 28, 2019)

As far as fat ankles not so much but I do have fat calves but what cowboy doesn't like that?
I have lost about 60 lbs but my big belly still wants in the pic LOLOL.


----------



## lpgastruck (Jan 28, 2019)

Love the Smokey and the bandit reference. Lol hope you’re able to find those missing 60 lbs


----------



## jay8763 (Feb 10, 2019)

Tracii said:


> As far as fat ankles not so much but I do have fat calves but what cowboy doesn't like that?
> I have lost about 60 lbs but my big belly still wants in the pic LOLOL.


Yea boy love me some fat calves


----------



## Jay78 (Feb 10, 2019)

Tracii said:


> As far as fat ankles not so much but I do have fat calves but what cowboy doesn't like that?
> I have lost about 60 lbs but my big belly still wants in the pic LOLOL.


Don’t deny the belly!!


----------

